# PS3 Problem



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Can't seem to sign into PSN tonight.

Comes up with 8002A548

WTF? Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Some of my friends on FB are reporting the same , I dont use the service though. 

Live is always running :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

+1 for live 

except that i've just been banned


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for the first bit.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Not asking for people on Xbox to comment unless you have this problem?


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Matt. said:


> Not asking for people on Xbox to comment unless you have this problem?


Sorry , I did not intend to start anything, I know how these things can go. 
From what I have been told the service is down.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

No probs.

Thanks for the info makes me feel a bit better.

Been on hold to sky for 22mins now.

I should of said unless you have or know of this problem. :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

35 mins on hold to Sky to be told gone through to wrong department. WTF is up with them?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Matt. said:


> Not asking for people on Xbox to comment unless you have this problem?


I'm sorry, didn't realise i wasn't allowed to post...

...

:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

oh and by the way, a 3 second google search

http://au.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110921124217AA02Ipv

'Unscheduled Maintenance'


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Posting useless infomation though? To begin with....

Thanks. :thumb:

Anyway, im on it now


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Hardly anyone seems to be on :doublesho


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Matt. said:


> 35 mins on hold to Sky to be told gone through to wrong department. WTF is up with them?


what have sky got to do with it?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Err nothing. 

I didnt know that at the time though did i?


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Matt. said:


> I didnt know that at the time though did i?


If everything else on your internet connection worked fine at the time, then you should have been able to deduce that much...


----------

